# Rare blue-eyed red snapper



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Me Marcus and his son Tyler went looking for some snapper Saturday. We got a late start got bait at Outcast and ice down the road. We get to Navy point about 7:30 and it was full, so we head to the shipyard ramp. We head out after the long ride out of bayou chico. Get out to my bait spot catch a couple of livies for the livewell and head to the snapper spot. Get to the first spot and it was loaded with snapper. We start catching somelegal ones but I'm throwin them back left and right. I said we ain't keeping anything under 20". We putthreenice ones in the box and they shut down.

Me with half of my limit










So we munch on a sandwich and let some baits soak, then decide to move. I think I saw a shark cruising around I believe that is what killed the bite. We moveto the next spot and right off the bat we land another nice one.

Marcus with a nice one










We quickly made our limit and lost some nice ones in the process.

We did end up with this rare blue-eyed red snapper I don't know if they are in season or even legal to keep but I'll post a picture anyway.



















We ended up with 6 snapper and 2 trigger.

I had a fly line out for a while hoping for a king but nothing ever took it. Overall it was a great day and we got some nice snapper. Hope to do it again next weekend.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes they are very rare, blue eyed bottle bass snapper.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ahh! good one!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That's why people who fish are cool.... Humor. 

I think all the fish I catch have that same eye color, except last trip and they were silver. (Was low on funds so had to buy NAUTY LITE)


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice! Blue-eyed snappper were pretty common around Pensacola Beach in the 70's. :letsdrink


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

nice catch haber 

see you monday - walker


----------

